# Webmaster/tech support for PuritanBoard



## Scott Bushey (Oct 14, 2005)

Who in our community has programming experience w/ XMB or MySql? Our server, "Rose Hosting" does not offer any support per se. The data base needs maintanence and we really have no idea what to do, periodically or daily. As the database grows, our cost increases.


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 14, 2005)

Please note also that PHPMyAdmin is not available.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks Fred.


----------



## smallbeans (Oct 14, 2005)

Can you install Phpmyadmin? If they don't mind, I could help you install it. All it is is just a PHP program - if you know your database's username and password, you could set it up.

Otherwise, you could write a simple PHP script that just "optimizes" each table and you could run that periodically.

But generally, your database size is increasing due to all the board content. Depending upon how session management works, it could also be storing session information in the database, and you could save space by clearing out that table once in a while.


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smallbeans_
> Can you install Phpmyadmin? If they don't mind, I could help you install it. All it is is just a PHP program - if you know your database's username and password, you could set it up.
> 
> Otherwise, you could write a simple PHP script that just "optimizes" each table and you could run that periodically.
> ...



Jonathan,

It would indeed be a good thing to install PhpMyADmin - can we find that out Scott? If we had that I could find out more about the database.

There is an optimize script built into XMB - I just ran it.

We also need an efficient way to find out what is taking up space on the server, and without CPanel that is not easy. We only have access to Webmin - which (in my opinion) really stinks.


----------



## smallbeans (Oct 15, 2005)

Another thought is that the provider could be storing your web access stats in your home directory - thus, contributing to your diskspace usage. If the stats aren't precious to you, you might ask them to truncate those files.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Oct 15, 2005)

Jon,
You have a u2u........


----------

